# Affordable Health Benefits!!



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't have any health benefits due to the fact that I am a small business. And you know how expensive it can be. I found out how we can have affordable health benefits without having to work for a company. It's consumer-driven as opposed to insurance driven so they're here for us!

If anyone is interested, here's the link:
www.everyonebenefits.com/40277666


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

Is healthcare and affordable ever in the same sentence? Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to check into it!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

"Affordable Health Insurance" just doesn't exsist. You might be able to get a comparative rate if you are healthy. I didn't go to look because we are are self-employed like you and at a higher risk rate. 167 %. I think we just found some for 18,500. yr for the 2 of us. Lousy plan, 5000 deduct. yadda yadda. No claims in 4 years. Exceeds my mortage, rent,tuition etc. Gooo Republicans:smoking:


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

This is a discount medical plan, not insurance. There are no deductibles, no co-pays, no pre-existing conditions, just present your card and you receive a discount on services. It's the easiest thing I've ever seen.

Members pay all services but you receive between *50 & 80% discount* from healthcare providers who have contracted with the Medical Discount Plan Organization. (this is growing by leaps and bounds. A Consumer-Driven Healthcare!) If your doctor(s) aren't listed-no problem! They can become providers within a few days.

Honestly, I thought it was a hoax too, but I'm able to put $5000 braces on my son for under $2000 plus I'm on a payment plan with the office. It's awesome.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef Phil,
Sorry, misunderstood. 
We have a good discount Medical plan. We use it more then our ins. It saves us more then our crappy ins. would cover. Our problem is that our state offers no catistrophic plans, so we need both.
I will check it out though.


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

I think they also offer a medical plan as well. I can totally relate to your aggrivation with insurances. It's a money-making scheme all at our expense.


----------

